# Who else is using a floor effects processor?



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

Any floor effects processor users out here? What do you use? what do you like (or not like) about it in your setup?


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried one of these out for fun and fell in love with it the first day. using it in my effects loop for chorus/reverb/delay/volume/boosts. The quality of the effects are pretty good for a Zoom product and it's super easy to tweak on the fly. The amp models aren't bad either when I used it direct to PA a few times. Noise gate is amazing.

My only beef is I can't do the 4 cable method with it and lack of a tap tempo switch.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been through a few different ones. 
Boss GT 8: really liked it. Sounded great. Didn't integrate well with the stuff I had at the time and the switching wasn't what I was after. Sold it.
Line 6 M5: awesome little unit. I always looked at as a toolbox. What do you need for this particular gig? It's for sale though.
digitech iStomp: has a few great sounds. The rotating speaker is excellent. Also for sale. Seems nobody wants these things so might be a keeper 
TC Electronic Nova System: sounds incredible. Switching is intuitive. Thinking about selling it though because I just bought......
Boss GP 10: the synths are incredible. Still fiddling with the thing so I'll spare the review. I have high hopes however.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hot off the press... in the early 80's..... still works fine.... very adaptable. Contains compressor,analog delay and stereo chorus. It has several lines out and in.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

Nova System, I love the tap tempo and the eq on the Nova System, I run the switch 3 and the whole thing goes in the loop of my Peavey Triple X, wah and od and comp out front!! Good to go!!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've gone through a number of them. I keep wanting a single device plug n play solution but there's always that one (or more) pedal(s) you can't emulate with the "all in one" so they get stuck on the end of the rig. I'm currently back to individual effect pedals. That said the "all in one's" do seem to be getting better. Who knows, one day I may find myself back to a single unit.


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

Hamstrung said:


> I've gone through a number of them. I keep wanting a single device plug n play solution but there's always that one (or more) pedal(s) you can't emulate with the "all in one" so they get stuck on the end of the rig. I'm currently back to individual effect pedals. That said the "all in one's" do seem to be getting better. Who knows, one day I may find myself back to a single unit.


I used to have a huge pedal board at one point. Ridiculous the money I poured into that too, and was a pain to keep reliable with so many patch cords and noise issues. The thing that turned me on to an all-in-one unit was realizing the fact 99% of the crowd I'm playing to in the rare gigs I get these days doesn't care about my guitar tone that much. and I wanted simplicity and not take up my stage real estate with a huge board. I only use a few effects and have them dialed in pretty good now so if I was happy with what they sound like I didn't expect to hear a complaint from a drunk blonde with blues eyes asking for "brown eyed girl" .  Along with Zoom, companies like Line 6 and Digitech all have great floor units as well, but they are only as good as the player's programming of them IMO.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nothing fancy here, just a Boss ME-80, but I really like it. Though I bought it for my electric rig, it has a nice EQ section that works well with acoustic instruments including the ukuleles and mandolins.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

-=Sc0rch=- said:


> I used to have a huge pedal board at one point. Ridiculous the money I poured into that too, and was a pain to keep reliable with so many patch cords and noise issues. The thing that turned me on to an all-in-one unit was realizing the fact 99% of the crowd I'm playing to in the rare gigs I get these days doesn't care about my guitar tone that much. and I wanted simplicity and not take up my stage real estate with a huge board. I only use a few effects and have them dialed in pretty good now so if I was happy with what they sound like I didn't expect to hear a complaint from a drunk blonde with blues eyes asking for "brown eyed girl" .  Along with Zoom, companies like Line 6 and Digitech all have great floor units as well, but they are only as good as the player's programming of them IMO.


You make a good point that most people won't notice the difference in effects especially in a live setting. The thing is, if I'm not happy with the sound I'm getting it affects my playing. And about the programming, that's a weak spot for me. I'm way to impatient to delve into multiple layers of parameters. Like I said though, the big companies are getting better with this stuff. Funny thing is for all the pedals I have on board any given one is used on only one or handful of tunes but when ya need 'em ya need 'em. I love my amp tones so modeling has no draw for me.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

Tonelab SE. Love it. I just wish it hadn't taken me almost a decade to figure out how to use it to it's full potential.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Digitech RP255. I've had it for about three years now and works flawless.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

M-9 is a staple on the pedalboard.
Recording I'm using the Rocktron Prophesy II.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

For me it's been the TC Nova system .... i love this unit !!
Bang for the buck , they are hard to beat !


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Gp-10 I just love this unit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4lyb-Mzn7A


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm Learning and really loving my boss GP10. There's literally nothing else like it. I have my Nova System on kijiji right now. It's not because I don't love the Nova. Really wish I could keep both. It's not selling though so maybe the Nova will stay anyway


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I would use your nova with the regular pu's . Sounds like they would compliment each other.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

-=Sc0rch=- said:


> Any floor effects processor users out here? What do you use? what do you like (or not like) about it in your setup?


I've had an RP1000 for 3 years and have been fairly satisfied with it. I actually did a 20min review of it on my personal YouTube channel a couple of years ago.

The Good: Outstanding build quality, very simple UI, stomps are decent, amp models are ok, 4CM, stomp loop, and amp loop.
The Bad: Pitch effects are terrible, wah switch is finicky, can't link more than one parameter change to a single switch, and a ton of other stuff...

All in all, nothing about it blows me away but for only $300 new it was a great investment. I've been tempted many times to "upgrade" but I'm pretty frugal and nothing has caught my ear enough to warrant the purchase.

In my mind, every digital gear decision comes down to a few questions:
- How much time am I willing to commit to learning the ins and outs of the unit?
- What features do I need, what features do I want, and what features am I willing to do without?
- Is the price justified? IE: Does it have enough of the features that I need/want and does it sound that much better than my current set up?

Considering how much I play these days since starting the business, nothing is worth the upgrade. But eventually!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Digitech RP 350..I don't play out anymore so it's become more of a toy.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I picked up a used Vox Tonelab ST. Pretty cool little unit. Amazing what it can do for the price...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a Boss GT10, it was pretty much all I used in effects for a couple of years. But the past couple of years I've gone back to individual effects. The GT10 is nice but patch editing, reading the manual, adjusting parameters, reading the manual, searching through menus then submenus.... I felt like my Grandparents trying to set up a VCR.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Morkolo said:


> The GT10 is nice but patch editing, reading the manual, adjusting parameters, reading the manual, searching through menus then submenus.... I felt like my Grandparents trying to set up a VCR.


If you think the gt-10 was bad you should try the Pod hd, Read and read some more, the thing was a living nightmare! Still couldn't get some of the sounds I wanted to. I always heard rave reviews about line 6 but I felt they really dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

My problem is that I rarely take the time to delve into a unit and learn what makes it tick and how to tailor it to my setup and liking. The end result is that I have a bunch of floor processors including Tonelab ST, Digitech RP150, Pod HD500 (w/variax JTV59), Boss ME-80, and a Roland GR-55, as well as a full board of pedals and a tub of unused pedals. I keep the Tonelab and RP150 because there are a couple of tones I like, I know I could probably make them in the Pod which I'm trying to force myself to learn. For me....I can't stand tiny displays that say U14 or whatever for a preset whether it came with the thing or one I made. I need something a little more descriptive. The HD500 is great for that and the GR-55 is PERFECT for people who have a hard time seeing anything at their feet on a dark stage...massive display on it. I'm new to the GR-55 and guitar synths and I'm taking baby steps...on other forums people say their dream rig is a variax guitar into an HD500 using midi to control the GR-55 and call up it's patches. I'll get there eventually, although the thought of having two cables running from the guitar aren't too appealing (variax cable and GK3 pickup cable). The Boss ME-80...great unit...BUT....arthritic old farts with poor vision like me will hate it. I don't want to be bending over all the time and I sure as hell can't read the dials, and the readout is a 3 digit LED....yuck....still...it's pretty damn decent for the price.


----------



## therealjoeblow (Apr 25, 2015)

Morkolo said:


> I have a Boss GT10, it was pretty much all I used in effects for a couple of years. But the past couple of years I've gone back to individual effects. The GT10 is nice but patch editing, reading the manual, adjusting parameters, reading the manual, searching through menus then submenus.... I felt like my Grandparents trying to set up a VCR.


I have both a Digitech RP500 and Boss GT-10. Both have their pluses and minuses... I think many of the RP500's effects and amp models are better or more accurate, and programming it is much easier and more intuitive, but the unit itself is more inflexible (no fx loop, can only use one modulation effect at a time per patch, can't re-order many of the effects). That said, it does sound great! 

The GT-10 on the other hand allows all that and more, and also has very good effects, albeit they don't sound as close to the ones they are trying to emulate as the RP IMO , but they still sound very good. 

The flexibility of the Boss unit makes it much more complex to program though, as noted. I bought mine in brand new condition for $150 from a guy who just bought it new for $400 but couldn't figure it out and sold it in frustration. 

What I have found that simplified the operation by orders of magnitude is a free, open-source software program called GT-10FxFloorBoard. With that and the USB connection, you can edit everything in real-time in an awesome GUI on your computer which is way easier and more intuitive than the tiny lcd screen on the unit. 

While I do use them both regularly, I find myself using the Boss more due to the larger degree of flexibility. 

Cheers
TRJB


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm on the waiting list for one of these. There was a delay in it's release. However, it seems they start shipping any day now. Fractal Audio FX8









http://www.fractalaudio.com/p-fx8-multi-effects-pedalboard.php


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Anything Fractal puts out is sure to exceed the regular run of mill multi effect units, but they are pricey. I used to have an Axe Fx standard and while the sounds were stellar, I spent more time tweaking settings than playing. 
I've had the Tonelab SE and LE, both fatastic units. Digitech RP500, an RP1000 (wasnt a huge fan of the Digitech stuff)
Have gone through all the Pod's and finally settled on the Pod HD500. Really love this unit. The only improvement I would make on this unit is delay/reverb spillover between patches. Otherwise this unit covers everything I need.

I have a pretty sizeable pedalboard too, and if I'm going to be honest with myself...I can get just a good of a sound (if not better) from my Pod into my amp as I can with my pedalboard.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Johnny likes multi-effects too: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFbo58jcyi8


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Voxguy76 said:


> Anything Fractal puts out is sure to exceed the regular run of mill multi effect units, but they are pricey.


The current cash outlay for my pedalboard equates at least 2 FA-FX8s. And my board is heavy, requires a big roadcase which is a pain to lug around ( and I do lug it around...ugh!). So, I'm looking forward to the smaller size, less weight and ease of travel to gigs, with the FX8. And of course there are a bunch of other reasons that this would work well for me.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

All very true. Looking forward to hearing the reviews on the Axefx Fx8, looks to be a great unit.


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

my Kijiji browsing habit and being at the right place and right time allowed me to score a near mint PODxt and dedicated MKII footswitch for $100 last week. So today I installed the extra model packs from a Line 6 account I still had and now pumping this through my homemade powered 2x12. Fun little rig for the rec room downstairs. Easy to program, and with a few tweaking tips I learned when I had the XT PRO rack version, I don't hear that digital "fizz" that modellers are famous for.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I used a Vox Tonelab SE for a couple of years and then went to a Tonelab LE.

Now I'm using a Pod HD500X. I have a few very nice patches and it has XLR outputs.

I enjoyed the Vox stuff a lot as well.


----------

